# Where to move around Toronto?



## Sandrine7 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi there, we are moving to Toronto in July as my husband will be working over there ( north Toronto) and wanted to know which area should we move to with a family ?
My husband is Scottish/South African and I am French. We have been living in England for the last 10 years. We have 4 kids and all bilingual so we would prefer French immersion school. Do you have a French canadian area or where French immersion schools are more popular? We are thinking richmond hill at the moment as we have family there? 

We also have 3 dogs and wanted to know if it is hard to rent a house with pet? 

Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## headzred (Mar 20, 2012)

French immersion schools are quit easy to locate. I am no expert, but I would advise you to use Google, consult school rankings, and attempt to secure housing within the district of the school you like so that you are assured a spot. I am not as familiar with other areas, but there are many high-ranking schools in Richmond Hill, Vaughan, and Markham, as well as in other areas. Best of luck!


----------



## Sandrine7 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you for your precious information.


----------



## headzred (Mar 20, 2012)

Also, I do believe that having pets makes it much harder to find a rental.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can find more info on Immersion Schools on the webpages of the School Boards.
For Toronto Public Schools: French Immersion Programs
For Toronto Catholic Schools: http://www.tcdsb.org/ProgramsServices/SchoolProgramsK12/FrenchImmersion/Pages/default.aspx
For Halton (Oakville, Burlington, Milton, Halton Hills) Public Schools: French Programs in Halton
Halton Catholic Schools: School Listing
You can also google it yourself for the other regions in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area), like Peel, Duffering, York, ...


----------

